# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Nuclear >  Primer mapa mundial de radiactividad

## termopar

Desde la agencia de inteligencia geoespacial de EEUU se ha desarrollado el primer mapa de radioactividad mundial en base a la detección de antineutrinos tanto de origen natural como por los emitidos por las centrales nucleares y diferentes emisores de origen no natural. De este modo se podrá localizar en cualquier lugar del mundo la construcción y desarrollo de nuevos dispositivos o construcciones radioactivas no naturales. 

El documento está en inglés. 

Ref :https://www.nga.mil/MediaRoom/PressR...ineutrino.aspx

El mapa mundial es el siguiente:






Con la siguiente ampliación podemos detectar el origen de radioactividad antropogénica en Europa. Se puede ver con todo detalle la localización de las centrales nucleares en España y la dispersión de antineutrinos en las cercanías a estas centrales.

----------

F. Lázaro (06-sep-2015),Jonasino (06-sep-2015),NoRegistrado (06-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

En la costa oeste de EEUU pocas centrales, imagino que por la sismicidad, no?

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## termopar

Si, sin embargo se están planteado centrales nucleares en zonas bastante sísmicas como Turquía.

----------


## NoRegistrado

Planteando con vistas a construírlas?

 Si ya hemos visto la fiabilidad de rusos e incluso japoneses, me da miedo que esos países tan inestables como se piensa que puedan evolucionar, aunque ahora sea seguro más o menos, tengan esas instalaciones. Ya Paquistán,  Irán, etc... me da pánico.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------


## termopar

Ya han empezado las obras, pongo una noticia al respecto:



> *Turquía apuesta por la energía nuclear en una zona sísmica*
> 
> _Los expertos aseguran que en la zona podría registrarse un terremoto 9 grados
> El complejo estará completamente controlado por Rosatom, una empresa rusa
> Ankara importa más del 70% de la energía y quiere diversificar sus fuentes_
> 
> Turquía ha empezado las obras para construir su primera central nuclear, la primera planta nuclear en una zona sísmica del Mediterráneo. Ankara está siguiendo con su plan a pesar del accidente de Fukushima y de la marcha atrás de muchos Gobiernos, sobre todo en Europa, en el tema nuclear.
> 
> La central estará situada en Akkuyu, en la provincia de Mersin, a un centenar de kilómetros al norte de la isla de Chipre. El proyecto, que prevé la construcción de cuatro reactores, está en manos de la empresa rusa Rosatom. El acuerdo, ratificado por ambos parlamentos, fue firmado el año pasado, y los técnicos rusos ya están trabajando.
> ...


ref: http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/0...314810670.html

Lo curioso es que en Turquía, que puede tener terremotos de grado 9, controlaran la central los rusos, que tuvieron el primer accidente nuclear en Chernovyl, y la segunda central que prevén construir se la quieren dar a los japoneses, país que tiene el segundo accidente nuclear, Fukushima. 

Ya comentamos en otro hilo que la nuclear pretende desarrollarse en países en vías de desarrollo y eso tiene un riesgo añadido.

Y sí, da miedo porque está como quien dice aquí al ladito y los efectos en caso de accidente podrían afectar a todo el Mediterráneo.

----------

NoRegistrado (06-sep-2015)

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Lo curioso es que en Turquía, que puede tener terremotos de grado 9, controlaran la central los rusos, que tuvieron el primer accidente nuclear en Chernovyl, y la segunda central que prevén construir se la quieren dar a los japoneses, país que tiene el segundo accidente nuclear, Fukushima.


Aquí quiero puntualizar algo. Los nuevos reactores no tiene nada que ver con los de Chernobyl, vamos... se parecen como el agua y el aceite, en nada. Cierto es que el accidente les ocurrió a los soviéticos, pero hay que saber el porqué. Por entonces los soviéticos ya tenían reactores nucleares tan estables como los occidentales.

Lo que pasó en Chernobylfue una barbaridad, aquella central no era una fábrica de energía eléctrica, era una fábrica de plutonio para armas sin medidas de seguridad, la producción de energía eléctrica era secundaria. El RBMK estaba específicamente diseñado para ser muy inestable: a mayor temperatura, mayor reactividad y el reactor se desataba. Por ejemplo un BWR, PWR, VVER son todo lo contrario, son autoestables, al aumentar su temperatura tiende a reducir su potencia. Si sumamos a eso que en Chernobyl no tenía edificio de contención, y que los operarios de aquél reactor fueron unos lunáticos criminales, pasó lo que pasó.

Y en el caso de Japón, conviene reacordar que la central aguantó ese salvaje terromoto. El fallo era de diseño, ubicar la central en la costa con el consiguiente riesgo de ser arrasada por un tsunami sin tener un muro de protección adecuado. El tsunami inundó los generadores de emergencia, los reactores no se pudieron refrigerar y el resto ya lo sabemos...




> Ya comentamos en otro hilo que la nuclear pretende desarrollarse en países en vías de desarrollo y eso tiene un riesgo añadido.
> 
> Y sí, da miedo porque está como quien dice aquí al ladito y los efectos en caso de accidente podrían afectar a todo el Mediterráneo.


Ahí si estoy de acuerdo. Lo de que los países estén en vías de desarrollo es lo de menos, si las centrales se contruyen con los estándares de seguridad adecuados y operadas por personal técnico cualificado y bajo control y salvaguardas de los organismos internacionales no tiene porqué haber ningún problema. Ya hay unas cuantas de centrales en países en vías de desarrollo y no ha habido problemas. Yo los problemas los veo por otro camino, y es que Turquía e Irán ahora mismo son un polvorín...

----------

Jonasino (07-sep-2015)

----------


## termopar

Bueno, no me creo que Japón con un historial de seismos y tsunamis perfectamente verificado no intentase diseñar la construcción frente a ambas incidencias. Si me dijeras otra cultura, pero los japoneses...,. Lo que pasa es que el hombre se cree que puede dominar a la naturaleza y hacer de ella lo que le venga en gana. Y la energía nuclear son palabras mayores y con muchas posibilidades de error de consecuencias, ya no graves, catastróficas y sin vuelta atrás. El ser humano se equivoca, una y otra vez. Y pasó chernovyl, y se dijo que esto no volvería a pasar nunca más y que a partir de entonces todo sería infinitamente más seguro. Y pasó Fukushima, y volvieron a ver que tras un error de diseño, se modificarían las centrales y de nuevo, no volverá a pasar nunca más. Es decir, prueba-error, prueba-error. Cuantas más pruebas tenemos que soportar la humanidad para que no existan errores? La Ciencia dice que los errores existen y nunca con probabilidad nula.

----------


## F. Lázaro

> Bueno, no me creo que Japón con un historial de seismos y tsunamis perfectamente verificado no intentase diseñar la construcción frente a ambas incidencias. Si me dijeras otra cultura, pero los japoneses...


Pues créalo. Había puntos críticos de la instalación que no estaban protegidos suficiente contra posibles tsunamis en esa zona, algo que fue un grave error de diseño por parte de TEPCO cuando diseñó la planta. En este documento (en inglés) lo especifica detalladamente:




> http://web.archive.org/web/201107200...20Accident.pdf
> 
> Official records dating back to the year 1600 inspired the deterministic or mechanistic safety analysis design of the plant to withstand the strongest earthquakes at the 8.6  magnitude level for the Fukushima prefecture. The Jogan earthquake in the year 869 produced a tsunami that reached 2.5 miles or 4 km inland with waves 26 ft or 8 m high at Soma, 25 miles north of the plant site. *The plant was built on a 14-23 feet or 4.3-6.3 m high cliffoffering natural protection against tsunamis*. 
> 
> *The tsunami wave more than 14 m* (46 ft) high that originated 125 miles (200 kms) to the East, impinged on the 6 m protective wall and drowned the Fukushima Daiichi nuclear power plant site. *According to Tepco’s calculations, the maximum probable tsunami at Fukushima was at 5.7 meters*. A 1960 contemporary tsunami in Chile that was caused by a 9.5 magnitude earthquake that produced a 10.5 ft high tsunami wave was used as a reference point for an 18-foot or 5.7 m design point, below the 27-ft or 8.2 m event.





> Es decir, prueba-error, prueba-error. Cuantas más pruebas tenemos que soportar la humanidad para que no existan errores? La Ciencia dice que los errores existen y nunca con probabilidad nula.


Cierto, aunque eso pasa en todos los campos. ¿Cuántas presas o industrias han sufrido accidentes al cabo de la historia? Eso no ha impedido que se sigan construyendo más industrias y más presas, y el riesgo siempre está ahí. Ni la industria química y ni las presas aparecen en encuestas entre las amenazas que preocupen a la sociedad, sin embargo la energía nuclear sí, no lo entiendo. Sólo la rotura de la presa de Banquiao en 1975 mató a 171.000 personas y dejó a 11 millones sin hogar. El desastre de Bhopal mató a miles de personas también, y se estima que medio millón de personas quedó enferma a consecuencia de aquél accidente. Que se sepa en Fukushima no murió nadie directamente a consecuencia de la radiación, dejó muchos desplazados eso sí. Y en Chernobyl es difícil de estimar el número de fallecidos y enfermos a consecuencia del accidente.

----------

Jonasino (07-sep-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Pero el artículo es a toro pasado.
Antes del accidente nuclear, e incluso a los dos días del mismo, se aseguraba que todo era correcto, que no iba a pasar nada, etc, etc... El único que acertó y dijo la verdad fue el catedrático de Física de la Universidad de Alcalá de Henares, Julio Gutiérrez, que al día siguiente dijo en tv todo lo que pasó después. El ingeniero del CESiC, uno calvo del que han borrado el video y muchos más aseguraban lo contrario.
 No tuvo que aguantar insultos el profesor Gutiérrez, el hombre...

Por muy sangriento que sea un siniestro por una presa, que lo es, la prueba la tenemos en Tous; sus consecuencias, salvo las irreparables muertes del momento son reparables. La presa de Tous se rehízo, la zona es habitable perfectamente tras los arreglos y en un período de tiempo corto, etc...
En el caso de Fukushima y Chernóbil o como se escriba, los gastos son incalculables, causarían la bancarrota sin paliativos de cualquier país emergente (en España seguro) como en los que ahora se están instalando. Las consecuencias medioambientales ni comentar, y personales en forma de futuras mutaciones son igualmente fatales y continuas en el tiempo en una escala que para nuestro ciclo de vida, es incalculable.
 Las zonas afectadas, inhabitables.

Aún así, es un tema complicado, pero no comparable en sus consecuencias.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

